# This can't be legal!



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

I went down river to a spot i have found some good stuff only to find that someone dumped right on top of my bottle dump. Pissed me off! Tons of porcelain tile 1x2 foot tiles. Alot broken from ripout. Very dangerous i snow boarded down about ten feet on a piece. Not fun. I am not going to go near it again. This can't be legal, is it?


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2020)

likely not legal but the odds of catching whoever did it are slim and I don't even know how you'd even begin to go about trying to clean up that mess


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

Its not as hard as you think. It has to be the building in the first and last picture at the top of the bank. They are doing alot of work see the pallet of brick and cement. I just followed the obvious trail. Shut down now for cor-19. No one cares about the trash in the river. If they did it would be cleaned up


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2020)

That's nothing compared to the mountain of piles of Garbage in the Detroit Alleys & empty Lots.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

We are a small town on the passaic river which basically is a flowing garbage dump. The cities no doubt having more people would have a bigger problem. I know alot flows down river from who knows where. The passaic falls looks like a Little Niagara Falls of trash. Amazing cause every spring they line up shoulder to shoulder fishing for strippers against the dam.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 17, 2020)

People are pigs.  Waste disposal has always been a problem, and it remains a problem.  We appreciate piggishness if it occurred before 1900, since it allows us to pursue our hobby.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

People are not doing as good as they used to. They try to save money with a guy that does it on the side. Instead of getting and paying for a professional job. The price is cheaper cause they illegaly dump the debris. People save money and the rest of the world suffers for their great deal on the work.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Its not as hard as you think. It has to be the building in the first and last picture at the top of the bank. They are doing alot of work see the pallet of brick and cement. I just followed the obvious trail. Shut down now for cor-19. No one cares about the trash in the river. If they did it would be cleaned up


Sad really is


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Sad really is


They just dont have any morals or class buddy.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 18, 2020)

They don't want to bring it to the landfill, costs $$$.   I would say its illegal but every town is different with its laws.  I'm sure it happens more than we think.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

No doubt. The less it costs for the contractor to do the job, the more cash he gets to stuff in his pocket. It is a riskey thing dumping. They will get theirs one day.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2020)

The crazy part of all this to me is that the concrete places near me take concrete and tile for free!! Just dump and go free of charge. Sad to see the laziness of some people which has devastating effects on our planet.


----------



## Giddyupgo (Apr 20, 2020)

Call out EPA...  Here in NW Florida they're gettin' really serious about dumping in rivers and water areas.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

New Jersey has more superfund sites than any other state (114). They are in every county in N.J. but one. In fact New Jersey has 14,100 known contaminated sights. The city of newark has 757 sites more than any other in N.J.  It is just so sad!


----------



## RNorwood (Apr 22, 2020)

What if you reported it to the proper authority? Do you think any action would be taken? May have to go to state or federal authorities.


----------



## antiquetoolcollector (Apr 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went down river to a spot i have found some good stuff only to find that someone dumped right on top of my bottle dump. Pissed me off! Tons of porcelain tile 1x2 foot tiles. Alot broken from ripout. Very dangerous i snow boarded down about ten feet on a piece. Not fun. I am not going to go near it again. This can't be legal, is it?View attachment 205634View attachment 205635View attachment 205636View attachment 205637


Try to do a little fundraiser to rent a dumpster and organize a community clean-up with your friends. It's fun, builds community and it's good for the environment.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

RNorwood said:


> What if you reported it to the proper authority? Do you think any action would be taken? May have to go to state or federal authorities.


Everyone is corrupt and are lazy. The cops in my town are worthless. There are still large groups of kids hanging out on my block drinking, pushing each other even dancing. No masks right on top of each other. They make alot of noise laughing and talking. All this right on my corner. Their one friend who came over was parked illegally in the bus stop. At between 10-11pm i called the cops cause they were realy loud and i was ready for bed. They officer said they are outside and could not do anything. She did say they would send a car up and tell them to move because they are loitering. They never did. They broke it up at just after midnight. I thought we are supposed to isolate and stay 6 feet apart. Cor-19 means nothing to these people why should a little trash. I have no problem with kids having fun but my neighbor just died from this crap, he was a good man.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 22, 2020)

Took this Pic today. Typical Street in Detroit unfortunately.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Those houses are abandoned right?  Homeless hotels i call them here in NJ.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like people are dumping in the street in front of abandoned houses.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 23, 2020)

Somebody dumped a truckload of shingles on my land a few years back.  Like Robby said, it's just the contractor putting the landfill fees in his pocket.  Talk about a pisser, so I know how y'all feel.  This may offend some, but I really don't give a damn.  I put litterbugs right down there with murderers, rapists, thieves and child molesters.  If you think about it, all think about nobody but themselves.


----------



## gravydude (Apr 23, 2020)

If it's dumped near or in a natural water source, then it is illegal. Not only they should be fined, but they need to pick up every last piece and learn their lesson. 
Should be disposed properly. It would be different if it was just dirt and cement. Who knows if this has lead or asbestos?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Somebody dumped a truckload of shingles on my land a few years back.  Like Robby said, it's just the contractor putting the landfill fees in his pocket.  Talk about a pisser, so I know how y'all feel.  This may offend some, but I really don't give a damn.  I put litterbugs right down there with murderers, rapists, thieves and child molesters.  If you think about it, all think about nobody but themselves.


I totally agree sandchip.  They mudering the enviroment, rape the land, rob us of a beautiful view and screw our children (future generations).


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 25, 2020)

Those Detroit pictures reinforce my earlier post - people are pigs.  I love the idea of a go fund me cleanup effort to address the waste disposed in the initial post.  Maybe that would also generate some media attention and inquiry about how it got there.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like people are dumping in the street in front of abandoned houses.



Theres good news & bad news.  The City of Detroit will actually send crews out to clean this mess up. Bad news is it's soon right back to where it was, another big mess. A Viscous Cycle that never ends.


----------

